# New Pictures...Actually got some of Jay! LMAO



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, thats the spot!  









Chubby much? Haha









Their Cage...









He's actually allowing me to take pictures of him! Yay!









Haha, hes so wirey









Bob looking so innocent... (Haha, he has both feet out in front of him, using them as a pillow) 









Didnt notice till now that he had black and white whiskers









Jay close ups!  









Yes Jay, you are adorable!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

OMG such cute pictures!!!!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Cute


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Whos Bigger? Bob or Jay?


----------



## JTP3T3RS0N (May 3, 2007)

Cute pictures!  Just wondering but why does it seem Jay has one eye bigger than the other?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I noticed that also.


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

*[align=center]Omg, your rats are adorable. And I love the way you have your cage set up. Super Cool =)[/align]*


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

So cute! Jay's so cute with his 'mismatching' eyes!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Bobs bigger, and Jays has one smaller eye becuase of a Hemorrhage he had back when he was just a baby.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

aw poor thing. but omg i wish my rat had a small eye. =[ i could have named her something "pet like" kinda like dogs with a spot's names are "Spot" I'd name her...Samson, lol jk something like Tiny haha i'm sorry, i'm running on about an hour of sleep. =/


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha its np...He's doing fine now though, doesnt bug him at all. They vet had said that his eye could evenually just shrivle up and fall out, but it has stoped shrinking and since its not causing any harm or uncomfort Im not going to have it removed.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

aww i love your jay so much! and bob's cute of course too haha but jay's one big eye and one small eye is classic


----------

